# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 32 - Nova rasprodaja i raspored dežurstava

## puntica

Nova rasprodaja (ljetna) održat ce se u *subotu, 26.05.2012. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na zagrebačkom velesajmu

*Na Velesajmu ćemo zaprimati robu za Rasprodaju u četvrtak i petak   (24. i 25.05.) pa će nam opet trebati vaša pomoč. Za sve detalje oko   označavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na   našem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dežurstava, upisujete se na sljedeći način-ako dolazite   sa djetetom upišite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako   baš ne mozete od 9-13, upišite da ćete biti do 12, ali toga se onda   držite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne možete doći, molim vas, samo   javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za   funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je više 




*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba):  
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika   zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dežurstvo za subotu, 26.05. i u   ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapišete da ćete biti do   18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek  fali  ljudi*

----------


## Willow

a gdje je ono dežurstvo u sredini dana? vidim da je "nestao" termin 14-16 h

jel ovo neki novi raspored?

----------


## laumi

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## mala-vila

jel se moze doci na ispomoc kad stignes, bez upisivanja ovdje?

----------


## spajalica

rado primimo i nenajavljene drage nam volontere  :Wink:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ana.m

Ja dolazim, ali nemam pojma kad točno, tako da se upisujem taj zadnji tjedan.

----------


## ani4

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba):  
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2.  Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## spajalica

ajme ani5, zao mi je sto se necemo vidjeti, tako bi rado vidjela malog misica  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## superx

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## diči

*evo i mene

četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## jadro

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Perfect Hug

četvrtak; 24.05. 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

petak; 25.05. 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4.perfect hug (SD 11-16)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

subota; 26.05. 

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Nimrod

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## bucka

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-14)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

Dolazim i u čet i u pet, bit ću dugo, ne upisujem se do daljnjeg jer mi se uvijek nekaj zjalovi. Ali vidimo se!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-12)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Willow

i ja dođem najvjerojatnije u petak popodne, ne znam još točno kad

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-12)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

Kako se nisam upisivala sada sam tek skužila. A kaj s ovim vremenom između 14 i 16? Kaj bumo radili u to vrijeme, obzirom da je moj recimo plan bio ostati do nekih 15:30 npr.

----------


## superx

A, stvarno, kaj imamo neki ručak?!?! :Yes:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Da, sigurno, možda da janjca okrenemo vani na parkingu. :Grin:

----------


## Willow

> Kako se nisam upisivala sada sam tek skužila. A kaj s ovim vremenom između 14 i 16? Kaj bumo radili u to vrijeme, obzirom da je moj recimo plan bio ostati do nekih 15:30 npr.


ja sam to pitanje postavila odmah ali nema odgovora  :Grin:

----------


## maxi

> a gdje je ono dežurstvo u sredini dana? vidim da je "nestao" termin 14-16 h
> 
> jel ovo neki novi raspored?


hej vi odgovorne, treba na ovo odgovoriti!

----------


## Školjkica

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-12)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)
8.školjkica (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)
6.školjkica SD(10-14)
16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## spajalica

valjda se greskom potkralo na forumu. tad nema primopredaja, a naravno da bi nam vrijedne ruke volonterske dobro dosle u pomoc.
dakle treba vas i u to vijeme.
hvala i oprostite na nesporazumu.

----------


## puntica

u to vrijeme nema dovoljno ljudi da bi se obavljala primopredaja
posijedila sam prekopreviše zbog toga
zato od prošle rasprodaje nema primopredaje u to vrijeme
dal ima volonterki ili ne ovisi o vama
ali, s obzirom kako smo lijepo uhodane, i odlično nam ide slaganje, ne bih imala ništa protiv da u to vrijeme proglasimo sve skupa pauzu, zatvorimo pavilijon i odemo
ali, kažem, to ćemo napravit samo ako ne bude puno ljudi i puno posla, u to vrijeme

----------


## superx

A kam da ja idem??? I mi koje zivimo po 15-30 km dalje! Nis, ako zatvarate ja odoh doma u 14h

----------


## Cathy

> A kam da ja idem??? I mi koje zivimo po 15-30 km dalje! Nis, ako zatvarate ja odoh doma u 14h


Pa u AM na kavu. :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

superx ja na zalost nisam u to doba tamo,pa zbilja ne znam kakva je situacija i glupo mi je bilo sto napisati, jer kasnije da ne bude spajka rekla.
ja se nadam da cete naci svi neko rjesenje.

----------


## puntica

> A kam da ja idem??? I mi koje zivimo po 15-30 km dalje!


ja bih, recimo, rado išla doma  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Meni se recimo ni ne ispalti na kavu jer se u 16 ionako ne mogu vratiti jer moram po djecu u vrtić. Tak da ako zaključate u 14h, ne preostaje mi drugo nego ići doma.

----------


## Willow

a hoće li se ovaj put skenirati robica?

----------


## Cubana

Ne kužim jel ima termina u petak od 16h?
Edit: ako ima, dodjem  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Ne kužim jel ima termina u petak od 16h?
> Edit: ako ima, dodjem


ima

----------


## Cubana

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-12)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)
8.školjkica (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)
6.školjkica SD(10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. cubana (16 nadalje)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## superx

Ma ja sam tak mislila biti do pola 5 a ako se u tek otvara, idem doma! A na kavi biti 2h,hm,.... Jedino do arene na gablec!

----------


## Willow

bome je sad nastala prava zavrzlama  :Laughing: 

ali sam i ja sad malo u dilemi, što ako dođem oko 15 h pa nađem zaključana vrata  :Shock: 


*ajd nek netko definitivno napiše jel ima dežurstva od 14 do 16 h?* 


btw. ja se neću nigdje upisivati, doći ću sigurno ali još ne znam ni koji dan niti kad  :Saint:

----------


## ana.m

I ja bih voljela konkretan odgvor jer imam prijateljicu koja misli doći taman oko 13h, pa da joj znam reći kaj da radi onda... :Undecided:

----------


## emily

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-12)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)
8.školjkica (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)


2. 

*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)
6.školjkica SD(10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. cubana (16 nadalje)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod
4. emily 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Davor

Siguran sam da ću se zapisati, ali još ne znam kad. Uletilo par stvari.

----------


## puntica

ma znate šta, ako je vama jednostavnije da je dežurstvo i od 2-4, onda odlično, prilagodit ćemo se vama
iako, pogotovo u četvrtak, u to vrijeme nema posla, a bome nema ni ko biti voditeljica smjene, pogotovo od 3-4

ali snaći ćemo se nekako, ko i uvijek

----------


## maxi

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-12)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)
8.školjkica (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)



*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)
6. školjkica SD (10-14)
7. maxi

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. cubana (16 nadalje)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod
4. emily 
5. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Joss

*četvrtak; 24.05.* 

9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. laumi (do 15:30)
2. dunja&vita (10-12)
3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
5. superx -negdje do 16h
6. diči (SD10-14)
7. Nimrod (9-12)
8.školjkica (SD10-14)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
2 jadro (iza 17h)
3.joss(16-19)


*petak; 25.05. 
*
9-14 (7 osoba): 
1. dunja&vita (9-14)
2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
3.diči (SD 10-14)
4. Nimrod (9-12)
5. bucka (10-14)
6. školjkica SD (10-14)
7. maxi

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. jadro (iza 17)
2. cubana (16 nadalje)
3.joss (16-19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
2. 

*subota; 26.05. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. jadro
3. Nimrod
4. emily 
5. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## priscila

četvrtak; 24.05.

    9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. laumi (do 15:30)
    2. dunja&vita (10-12)
    3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
    4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    5. superx -negdje do 16h
    6. diči (SD10-14)
    7. Nimrod (9-12)
    8.školjkica (SD10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    2 jadro (iza 17h)
    3.joss(16-19)


    petak; 25.05.

    9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. dunja&vita (9-14)
    2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
    3.diči (SD 10-14)
    4. Nimrod (9-12)
    5. bucka (10-14)
    6. školjkica SD (10-14)
    7. maxi
    8. priscila SD (10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. jadro (iza 17)
    2. cubana (16 nadalje)
    3.joss (16-19)

    20-22 (10 osoba):
    1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
    2.

    subota; 26.05.

    7-13: (20 osoba)
    1. diči
    2. jadro
    3. Nimrod
    4. emily
    5. maxi

    13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
    1.
    2.

    16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## bucka

koji ono tram vozi direktno od trga do velesajma?

----------


## spajalica

14

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

neće se nitko družiti samnom :Sad:

----------


## Cubana

> neće se nitko družiti samnom


Dodji malo ranije. :pivo:

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 24.05.

    9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. laumi (do 15:30)
    2. dunja&vita (10-12)
    3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
    4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    5. superx -negdje do 16h
    6. diči (SD10-14)
    7. Nimrod (9-12)
    8.školjkica (SD10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    2 jadro (iza 17h)
    3.joss(16-19)


    petak; 25.05.

    9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. dunja&vita (9-14)
    2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
    3.diči (SD 10-14)
    4. Nimrod (9-12)
    5. bucka (10-14)
    6. školjkica SD (10-14)
    7. maxi
    8. priscila SD (10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. jadro (iza 17)
    2. cubana (16 nadalje)
    3.joss (16-19)
4. Lutonjica s kćerima koje žele društvo za divljanje po velesajmu

    20-22 (10 osoba):
    1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
    2.

    subota; 26.05.

    7-13: (20 osoba)
    1. diči
    2. jadro
    3. Nimrod
    4. emily
    5. maxi

    13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
    1. Lutonjica bez djece ali ne sve do 18
    2.

    16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Davor

> neće se nitko družiti samnom


Vjerojatno hoće  :Wink: 
[QUOTE=Lutonjica;2149188]četvrtak; 24.05.

    9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. laumi (do 15:30)
    2. dunja&vita (10-12)
    3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
    4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    5. superx -negdje do 16h
    6. diči (SD10-14)
    7. Nimrod (9-12)
    8.školjkica (SD10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    2 jadro (iza 17h)
    3.joss(16-19)


    petak; 25.05.

    9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. dunja&vita (9-14)
    2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
    3.diči (SD 10-14)
    4. Nimrod (9-12)
    5. bucka (10-14)
    6. školjkica SD (10-14)
    7. maxi
    8. priscila SD (10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. jadro (iza 17)
    2. cubana (16 nadalje)
    3.joss (16-19)
4. Lutonjica s kćerima koje žele društvo za divljanje po velesajmu
5. Davor + + (stižem čim mi završi predavanje)

    20-22 (10 osoba):
    1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
    2. možda Davor, pod uvjetom da mali + ne bude preumoran

    subota; 26.05.

    7-13: (20 osoba)
    1. diči
    2. jadro
    3. Nimrod
    4. emily
    5. maxi

    13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
    1. Lutonjica bez djece ali ne sve do 18
    2.

    16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## superx

Ja mislum da sam se zaboravila ispisati, pa da ne ispadne da dam spavala u paviljonu! Otisla oko 15:30!

----------


## spajalica

u koliko sati si postala mozda i jesi bila jos na velesajmu :jutro:

----------


## Freja

9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. laumi (do 15:30)
    2. dunja&vita (10-12)
    3. Ani4 (SD 10-do kad mravic bude htio suradivati)
    4. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    5. superx -negdje do 16h
    6. diči (SD10-14)
    7. Nimrod (9-12)
    8.školjkica (SD10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. nera+nacicanka (13-18)
    2 jadro (iza 17h)
    3.joss(16-19)


    petak; 25.05.

    9-14 (7 osoba):
    1. dunja&vita (9-14)
    2. Ani4 ( SD 10- ...)
    3.diči (SD 10-14)
    4. Nimrod (9-12)
    5. bucka (10-14)
    6. školjkica SD (10-14)
    7. maxi
    8. priscila SD (10-14)

    16-20 (10 osoba):
    1. jadro (iza 17)
    2. cubana (16 nadalje)
    3.joss (16-19)
4. Lutonjica s kćerima koje žele društvo za divljanje po velesajmu
5. Davor + + (stižem čim mi završi predavanje)

    20-22 (10 osoba):
    1. a70v SD (veliko, koje može i raditi)
    2. možda Davor, pod uvjetom da mali + ne bude preumoran

    subota; 26.05.

    7-13: (20 osoba)
    1. diči
    2. jadro
    3. Nimrod
    4. emily
    5. maxi

    13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
    1. Lutonjica bez djece ali ne sve do 18
    2. Freja (vjerojatno već od oko 11)

    16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## spajalica

Freja  :Kiss:

----------


## Davor

Vratila se Estonka!

----------


## daddycool

Frka panika hitno
Tko moze doci pomoci od 13 na dalje neka dodje
Priti priti pliz

----------


## ana.m

:Sad:

----------


## rossa

evo da vas sve još jednom pohvalim. Žao mi je što nisam stigla ranije, ali nadam se da smo barem malo pomogle.
Ovo mi je treća rasprodaja kao prodavatelju i stvarno vrijedi ono treća sreća. Sve je štimalo u lipu.
Hvala curama i dečkima.

----------


## spajalica

super, hvala rossa

----------


## spajalica

da se i ovdje zahvalim svim vrijednim volonterima koji su nam pomogli oko ove rasprodaje. :Heart:

----------


## puntica

> da se i ovdje zahvalim svim vrijednim volonterima koji su nam pomogli oko ove rasprodaje.


x

hvala  :rock:

----------


## Freja

Ne znam je li Daddyjev poziv urodio plodom, ali nije mi se činilo da nas je bilo baš tako malo. Kako god, odradile smo sve u rekordnom roku. I drago mi je čuti da ima i zadovoljnih (nezadovoljnih se nažalost čulo na licu mjesta). Velik je to posao. Tko ne vjeruje, nek dođe sljedeći puta  :Wink:

----------

